# Not Again!



## painful

Hi ladies,
I just need to vent. 3 weeks ago I lost my baby at 20 weeks. Today I went in for a sailine ultra sound because I have fibroids. Well 5 years ago I had surgery to remove 5 fibroids and after trying for so long I finally got pregnant and according to the doctor I lost my baby because more fibroids grew. I am so mad. I had the surgery because I didn't want the fibroids to affect the baby but the new ones did. The fibroids that I have caused my uterus to have a bent shape and are also invading the lining. The doctor told me that if I want to try again she needs to remove them or I might loose another baby. I am so frustrated and sad because I really want a baby but if I have the surgery I have to wait to get pregnant for up to a year and it doesn't guarantee me that I will not get more fibroids. Thank you for taking time to read this.


----------



## yellowyamyam

:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tummymummy

:hugs: hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxiechick1

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrembo

:hugs::hugs2::hugs:


----------



## mrembo

Painful, I am so sorry about your situation. what do you plan to do?


----------



## painful

Hello ladies. Thank you so much for your hugs and for taking the time to read my post. To tell you the truth I am so scared of having the surgery because so many things can go wrong. One of my friends had the same surgery but there were complications and her uterus was taking out. I know that I shouldn't think negative but I am scared. But I have been talking with my husband and we both want a baby and we know that having the surgery is the only way to get closer to our dream. So I am going to gather all the courage that I can and have the surgery. I go back to see my doctor the first week of June to discuss the next step. I still have to be given the ok to have the surgery by my primary care physician, so I am hopping that everything goes well so I have the surgery as soon as possible. Sorry this is so long. Thank you again.


----------



## Skye1

painful said:


> Hello ladies. Thank you so much for your hugs and for taking the time to read my post. To tell you the truth I am so scared of having the surgery because so many things can go wrong. One of my friends had the same surgery but there were complications and her uterus was taking out. I know that I shouldn't think negative but I am scared. But I have been talking with my husband and we both want a baby and we know that having the surgery is the only way to get closer to our dream. So I am going to gather all the courage that I can and have the surgery. I go back to see my doctor the first week of June to discuss the next step. I still have to be given the ok to have the surgery by my primary care physician, so I am hopping that everything goes well so I have the surgery as soon as possible. Sorry this is so long. Thank you again.


Bless you :hugs::hugs:, shame as people who really want to make a family have problems, I know friends who get pregnant and dont want them... Life not fair...

I hope you get your surgery, everything goes well and you and your hubby have a baby *EVERYTHING CROSSED* :hugs:


----------



## mrembo

Wish you the best dear.
May all be well with you.


----------



## jennijunni

That is frustrating, and sad. I am sorry for your loss. Well on the bright side, if there is one, at least you may have a reason as to why you have lost your sweet baby. I have had 2 2nd trimester losses in a row after having 4 healthy pregnancies, and we have no idea why. And I am currently waiting to miscarry, because I am 10 weeks pregnant, and I have a blighted ovum. I know how hard it is, and I hope you dont blame yourself for the loss of your sweet baby, but hopefully, this will help, and resolve the issues so it does not happen again.


----------



## painful

I am so sorry for your lost.:( yes it is hard not to know why we loose our little ones. Knowing why has helped me to move on a little bit. I still cry almost everyday but I don't blame myself or my body anymore. I did blame my body for not working correctly but now I know that something can be done to "correct" what is wrong with me and this has brought me hope. Next month I go see my dr. to discuss when I am going to have the surgery. I hope soon, even if I have to miss work for 6 to 8 weeks it is worth it.


----------



## Kerjack

:hugs: I really hope everything works out for you!


----------

